# Game #37: Miami Heat (17-16) @ Phoenix Suns (23-13) - 1/8



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Friday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ 
TV: local or illegal method *
*Previous Game: W 118-110 vs Houston Rockets*











*Phoenix Suns (23-13) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 



















*Miami Heat (17-16)

Starters: 








[PG] Carlos Arroyo







[SG] Dwyane Wade








[SF] Quentin Richardson









[PF] Michael Beasley







[C] Jermaine O'Neal *




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KICKSOMEASS!*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I masterbate while responding to game threads.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

That big a fan of Nash, eh? I don't judge.


18-17, Suns with over 6 mins to play. 

Amare starting off strong again. I'd like to see him finish as strong later in games.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

33-27, Suns at the end of 1.

I missed the rest of that qrter cuz stream cut off. Suns were up 33-23 at one point.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dragic with a 3 and then drive and spin turn around. 

39-30, Suns with over 9 mins


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jesus christ, bad shots, dumb passes, and Wade going off. 

Heat on a 11-2 run.

45-44, Suns over 5 mins to play.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

59-53, Heat at the half.

Stream keeps stop and starting and it's unwatchable right now. All I know is, midway through the 2nd, Suns started playing like ****.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns have had so many chances to tie or take the lead and possbly even gain a slight lead. It's ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

****ING FINALLY. Amare drains the jumper.

Off a miss, Jrich comes back gets fouled. Made both.

73-70, Suns under 2 to play.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Argh, they took it right back, thanks to Wade.


81-76, Heat at the end of 3.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

89-86, Heat with 6:48 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Good God, Beasley travels, no call and then Amare called for the blocking foul.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye nailed a long 2

Then Jrich nails a 3 to cut it to 2.


Miami misses, then we miss from point blank range. 


Then Wright drill a 3 for Miami. 

Hill drives and gets fouled.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol Miami complaining and Hills beats them down court to cut it to 3.

Then Wade jacks up bad 3.

Amare gets fouled inside. 

100-99, Heat with 2:29 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Un****ingbelievable. Stream down.

Wade made 1 of 2 FTs, Haslem made 2 pt shot

Nash drains a 3!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It's back, O'Neal drains a shot.

Then Jrich misses, and we have to foul. 

O'Neal makes em both. Most likely game over. 


107-104, Heat 10 secs left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash misses a 3. Suns grab rebound

Then they call the MOST BULL**** FOUL on Amare. What the **** was that?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm sooooooo sick and tired of this team. I can't stand the inconsistency anymore.


----------

